

Ask HN: Ignoring startup advice - suckerfish

As a budding entrepreneur in Asia, I find myself questioning,  contextualizing, and even ignoring popular startup advice. Am I  the odd apple or have you also ignored popular advice to your benefit?
======
niyazpk
You can always break the rules, but beware of breaking _all_ the rules. If you
are going against the popular advice (or normal business practices), you
better have a reason for doing that.

If you understand the popular advice and if they are on back of your mind
while you are breaking the rules you should be good.

------
markkat
I think the source of advice is key. It seems to me that there are a lot of
'startup experts' that don't have so much startup success.

This is my principle on advice: If the advice comes from someone that has
achieved a lot in the area I am interested in, I take careful heed. If not,
not so much. :)

My corollary principle on advice: Never take advice on something from someone
that has not achieved a measure of success in that area.

------
trizk
Sometimes this very advice is purposefully skewed to work against you. You are
wise to question, contextualize and ignore.

